# loukati papinou



## totor

Bonjour, mes amis!

J'ai ici une annonce d'une lessive très connue, de début des années 1990, où des singes habillés en hommes parlent un langage assez incompréhensible pour moi.

Je voudrais savoir, d'abord si vous connaissez la publicité, et puis si ces mots ont quelque résonance en vous qui m'échape, moi:

(Ce qui est en gras ce sont les mots. J'ajoute aussi une explication des images.)

*Ké numéro SOS mini ripou* (image de la famille qui regarde le petit frapper de joie dans ses mains parce qu'il a une salopette propre).

*Loukati papinou* (le petit lève son verre à la photo de son grand-père).

J'avoue ne pas comprendre grand chose, mais je compte sur vous_  ._

Maintenant que j'y pense, peut-être qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre, et l'effet serait bien le même si les singes parlaient en mandarin  .


----------



## JeanDeSponde

totor said:


> *Loukati papinou* (le petit lève son verre à la photo de son grand-père).


Je parle couramment le langage singe de cette période-là...
_Look at the Papynou_ (diminutif affectueux de "Papy" = grand-père...) = _regarde grand-père_


----------



## totor

Ah, merci bien, Jean!

Alors, c'était une façon de parler, donc!

Et la phrase précédente, elle ne te dit rien?


----------



## tilt

Ce langage déformé reste très facilement compréhensible pour les francophones. 

Par exemple, _daki [nom de la lessive] et crapoto basta fuite_, l'une des répliques phare de cette série de pubs, est la transposition d'un ancien slogan de cette même marque de lessive : _[nom de la lessive] est là et la saleté s'en va_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Urgh Urgh
_Ké = quel est
Ripou = Pourri = sale_


----------



## itka

Ah oui ! On comprend tout et c'est même un bon souvenir, ces pubs !
totor, si tu as la collection complète, n'hésite pas à nous la communiquer, on parle très bien le singe, on te traduira en français !


----------



## totor

tilt said:


> _daki [nom de la lessive] et crapoto basta fuite_, l'une des répliques phare de cette série de pubs, est la transposition d'un ancien slogan de cette même marque de lessive : _[nom de la lessive] est là et la saleté s'en va_.



Excuse-moi, mais j'arrive pas à comprendre.

Surtout ceci:



tilt said:


> _daki et crapoto basta fuite_


 



JeanDeSponde said:


> _Ké = quel est
> Ripou = Pourri = sale_



Ça c'est bien clair  .


----------



## totor

itka said:


> totor, si tu as la collection complète, n'hésite pas à nous la communiquer, on parle très bien le singe, on te traduira en français !



Ah, je n'avais pas vu ton post, Itka.

Pour l'instant, je n'ai que celui-là.

Mais tout de même, je ne sais pas encore ce que ça signifie: *Ké numéro SOS mini ripou*.

Jean a bien expliqué *Ké ripou*. Vous saurez pardonner ma bêtise, mais j'arrive pas à comprendre le sens général des autres mots.


----------



## itka

Il y avait (avant) une pub qui disait : "XXX est là, la saleté s'en va !"
Ils ont repris le même slogan en le traduisant en "singe".

daki ---> ici Je ne sais pas ce que comprennent les autres francophones (ceux du nord), mais pour moi, je dirais qu'il s'agit de "d'aqui" qui en occitan veut dire "ici".

crapoto ---> crapoteux, qui en argot ou français populaire veut dire "sale"
basta ---> baste "assez" (du verbe baster = suffire) 

Donc XXX est "daki" (ici) le "crapoto" (la saleté) "basta" = assez

Le mot "fuite" me semble venir d'une autre pub "basta fuites" pour des couches-culottes pour bébé... tilt a reconstitué une phrase en mélangeant deux publicités différentes, imho...

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## totor

itka said:


> Est-ce plus clair ?



Merveilleux, Itka.

Et peut-être que *Ké numéro SOS mini ripou* signifie *au secours, quelle saleté!*


----------



## itka

> *Ké numéro SOS mini ripou* (image de la famille qui regarde le petit frapper de joie dans ses mains parce qu'il a une salopette propre)



Ké numéro = quel numéro ! Exclamation de parents émus devant l'intelligence et la précocité de leur progéniture  
Un "numéro" c'est quelqu'un qui se fait remarquer (comme un "numéro" au cirque). Ce n'est pas vraiment un compliment de dire cela, mais c'est quand même d'une certaine façon admiratif. Un petit gosse qui fait les quatre cents coups, qui aligne bêtise sur bêtise pourra être qualifié de "sacré numéro !"... A mi-chemin entre l'exaspération des voisins et la fierté de la mère...

SOS : "au secours", en principe, mais je ne comprends pas bien dans ce contexte...Quelqu'un a une idée ?
mini = "petit"
ripou = pourri (en verlan, à l'envers) = "sale" (ici, physiquement, mais ripou signifie aussi moralement "sale")

Donc pour le sens, peut-être :  "Quel numéro, notre petit ! Au secours ! il y a ici un petit sale" (il nous faut de la lessive XXX).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut totor,

Je suis d'accord avec l'ébauche de dictionnaire établie par itka. 


totor said:


> [...]
> Et peut-être que *Ké numéro SOS mini ripou* signifie *au secours, quelle saleté!*


Ici, je dirais que le petit singe de la famille a fait les 400 coups et il s'est sali de partout en jouant.
ké numéro = Quel numéro
SOS = au secours (=> tu as bien compris, c'est universel !)
mini = petit (le petit singe de la famille)
ripou = pourri (en verlan) = sale
Ce qui nous donne :« Quel numéro ce petit salopieau ! au secours ! » 

 Edit : Ah, j'avais pas vu itka-Rey ! Mais on semble donc d'accord.


----------



## totor

Ah, ça c'est du tonnerre!

Avec des maîtres tels que vous, je vais apprendre une autre langue  .

Merci bien, mes amis!


----------



## CapnPrep

totor said:


> Avec des maîtres tels que vous, je vais apprendre une autre langue  .


Cette langue s'appelle le "poldomoldave" (et les modérateurs nous diront si elle a sa place dans F.S. …)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut CapnPrep,



CapnPrep said:


> [...](et les modérateurs nous diront si elle a sa place dans F.S. …)


Cette série de pubs a fait grand bruit lors de sa sortie en France. Il y avait les pros crapoto et les basta.  Évidemment, les enfants l'appréciaient plus que les parents ! 
Je trouve qu'on voit bien là l'esprit français qui aime jouer avec les mots. 
De plus, pour certaines personnes de ma génération (et plus !) des phrases entières sont passées dans le vocabulaire courant. Par exemple, il m'arrive de m'exclamer aussi « loukati lo souk ! » devant beaucoup de désordre.


----------



## itka

> « loukati lo souk ! »



Je crois que tu n'es pas la seule ! 
Tout l'art de la chose venait du fait que tout le monde comprenait parfaitement le sens des dialogues. Ça a été une grande réussite publicitaire en même temps que linguistique et comme il n'y en a pas tant que ça...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Totor

Tu trouveras ici des explications complémentaires à ce qui a déjà été dit.


----------



## Grop

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Ké = quel est_



Ce serait plutôt _quel_, tout court. Typiquement utilisé dans le sud-est. _Qué couillon, celui-là!_


----------



## totor

Vous êtes merveilleux, mes amis, et je vous aime  .


----------



## itka

On t'aime aussi pour nous avoir fait repenser à ces jeux sur la langue !


----------

